# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم VygisToolbox تحديثات :  SAM_1_32SD - added support for Korean SK-700 and Motorola MS500W.

## mohamed73

New version - SAM_1_32SD is uploaded to support sites at LG section.
 - added direct unlock, phone code reading, NVM reading-writing-repairing for SK-700
 - for beta testing added Motorola MS500W unlock and phone code dissabling.

----------

